
A perfect SAT couldn't get this guy into the Ivy League - carlosgg
http://www.businessinsider.com/shaan-patel-running-business-with-shark-tanks-mark-cuban-2016-10
======
x1798DE
I feel like "I didn't get into my first choice schools even with perfect SAT
scores" is not necessarily the best way to sell an SAT prep course. (Though
obviously that's his human interest angle, so I suppose it's better than no
press at all.)

